# Ubuntu 6.06 LTS -> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS



## hahni (4. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

für alle, die auch Ubuntu einsetzen:
Hier gibt es eine Anleitung, wie man updaten kann (http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/04/03/dapper-to-hardy-direct-server-upgrade-works/). Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit der Umstellung oder gibt es sonst noch irgendwas zu beachten?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (4. Juni 2008)

Im allgemeinen sind die Updates von Debian Varianten problmlos. Es kann immer sein, dass sich ein paar Konfigurationsdateien geändert haben. Sollte nach dem Update ien Dienst nicht mehr richtig gehen, dann solltest Du einfach mal Deine Konfigurationsdateien mit den Versionen aus dem perfect server howto für ubuntu 8.04 vergleichen und ggf. anpassen.


----------



## hahni (4. Juni 2008)

Diesen Vorteil möchte ich diesmal auch voll auskosten. Deswegen bin ich seinerzeit auch von Suse auf Ubuntu gewechselt.

Mich wundert aber vielmehr, dass meine "sources.list" jetzt viel länger ist als dann der eine Eintrag für 8.04.

Da scheinen eine Menge Security-Backpoorts mit dabei zu sein, die bei 8.04 fehlen. Das ist auch kein Problem, wenn nachher noch alles läuft!


----------



## hahni (8. Aug. 2008)

Um hier keine Fehler zu machen, wäre natürlich eine kleine Minianleitung oder ein How-To recht fein.

Es gibt sicherlich Admins, die hier doch Probleme hatten oder wo irgendein Stolperstein vorhanden ist.

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

